# Bath Time



## Jojopotato (Mar 28, 2008)

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v516/kjgregor/?action=view&current=DSCF1225.flv

This is a video of Magnum taking a bath..


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

So cute when they lounge in the water and have a good soak.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Adorable!!


----------



## Nosferatu09 (Mar 5, 2008)

amoonswirl said:


> Adorable!!


I couldnt agree more, she's such a cutie pie


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I can't get the video to play.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

What a cutie she is.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Thank you....she is such a sweetheart.


----------



## Jojopotato (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks everyone...

She loves her bath time... And food... She thinks everything we eat is something she should have. She's been known to land in the kids cereal bowls. She loves DH's coffee cup, perches on the edge to see whats in it..  And she loves popcorn, she's in the bowl before you can pour the popcorn in... 

I have grown very attached to her...


----------



## Jojopotato (Mar 28, 2008)

Sorry the video doesnt work for you Lovebird...


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks for sharing the video. 

I have seven RN's and each one has its own personality and Mgnum sure looks like a DIVA to me.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Magnum is a beauty AND a cutie! I really enjoyed the video!

Terry


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

What a beutuful dove you have ! Magnum sure seemed to be enjoying herself. I love to see them when they lift their wings up


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

That is such a lovely baby enjoying her bath.
Thanks for sharing the video.

Reti


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I enjoyed the video so much. I love how doves and pigeons like to soak in the water. We keep a dedicated spray bottle with water so when they raise their wings, we spritz them. They love it and will raise their wings so high they almost topple over on their back.


----------

